# sensor de movimiento



## nightduke2005 (Abr 18, 2008)

Quiero instalar este sensor de movimiento pero tengo un problema solamente tengo 2 cables en los pulsadores que estan conectados a un reloj que dura 2 minutos el tiempo que esta encendido...la luz... 
Hay un gracioso que pone palillos en los pulsadores y se queda el circuito de la luz dado y nos llegan muchas facturas impresionantes... 
Quiero instalar este sensor de movimiento y seguir manteniendo el pulsador para que permita dar a la luz del pulsador o si se mueve por la zona donde esta apuntando el sensor de movimiento se encienda la luz... 
http://www.transistek.com/photos_produits/6/pir1200b_pir1200wgbnlfresd.pdf 
En cada pulsador tengo gris y azul.


----------



## heli (Abr 18, 2008)

Dedmasiado caro y complejo. Mejor cambia el reloj temporizador de la escalera por otro modelo, como este: CRM-4 de 
http://www.direct-electro.es/material-electrico/relojes-temporizadores 
que necesita que el pulsador de encendido *se suelte y vuelva a pulsarse* para que cuente de nuevo. 
De esa forma aunque se bloqueen los pulsadores con palillos solo temporizará una vez, hasta que se liberen y vuelvan a pulsar de nuevo.


----------



## nightduke2005 (Abr 22, 2008)

Muchas gracias, pero aunque cambie el reloj temporizador, quiero instalar sensores de movimiento para que automaticamente cuando entre un coche o entre alguien por la puerta se encienda la luz.

Gracias


----------



## buitre (Jul 26, 2008)

jey ta bien la información de pir pero quisiera un palno de circuiteria para analizarlo


----------



## fernandob (Jul 26, 2008)

en cualquier caso tenes que pasar mas cables, un sensor PIR tenes *que alimentarlo*.

y el criterio ese de que cambien el automatico por "el vivo que pone el palillo " es errado, si bien el automatico que puso heli lo estoy mirando , es una pagina muy interesante va en contraposicion con loque usualmetne se requiere en un garage .

es un garage de una casa ? un edificio ?
tiene porton ?


----------



## nightduke2005 (Mar 7, 2009)

Es un garaje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2009)

Si no se puede cablear, y tenés ganas de trabajar y gastar dinerillos podés hacerlo manejando todo por onda portadora en ese único par de cables. . .

Lo usas de línea y el sensor y la luz van por portadora.

algo así :

http://www.cerpch.unifei.edu.br/Adm/artigos/8ee41d013fbbf1158a8a48c17ca27ac7.pdf


----------

